# Keystone Bullet Premier



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan here is a trailer that will be in line with Heartlands Edge line.

This is a first to the many new models they are coming out with to equal/better the competition.

The Bullet was supposed to be Light. It is, but not by much. The 23 foot Bullet weighs 4370 empty. If they can shave off 1000lbs it will be within the Edge line. It will be intersting to see these new models soon.

---------------------
http://keystonerv-bullet.com/premier/index.php There website isnt updated yet.

Keystone RV Co. has introduced the ultra-lightweight Premier travel trailer built by the Goshen, Ind.-manufacturer's Bullet division. "In this rapidly growing ultra-lite market, Premier has carved out a distinctly new segment, said Product Manager Dustin Tavernier. There is nothing else like it on the market. The company estimates that the Premier will weigh 1,000 pounds less than a conventional trailer and can be towed by SUVs. It is available in four 21-to 35-foot floorplans with up to two 36-inch-deep slideouts. Premier features three dimensional fiberglass front caps, 7-foot arched ceilings, exterior LED lighting, frameless windows, stainless steel appliances and maple cabinets with full body paint available. MSRPs from $21,036.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Bring them on!









There are a few players but there needs to be more competition out there.


----------

